# mounting plate for dewalt 625



## jeffl34158 (Oct 30, 2012)

I want to mount my dewalt 625 plunge router under my table. I am having trouble finding a 9 1/4 X 11 3/4 mounting plate. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Just check the "Table Router" and read the Sticky Message by Mike.


----------



## rdarrell (Aug 27, 2012)

*Please take a look at incra.com*

If you go to where the router table parts and accessories are, the plate you describe is listed, I think. I tried to post the link, but was refused.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd just make one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Darrell, you can not post link's until you have made 10 posts; this helps us catch spammers quick.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

91/4 X 11 3/4 is pretty much a standard size most any woodworking store other than Rockler(who seems to be fond of 8 1/4 x 11 3/4) should have them! Probably have to drill to match dw625 though.

Here is one example that you can drill by using your baseplate as a template. Predrilled plates aren't available for many plunge routers.

http://www.jessemdirect.com/Rout_R_Plate_p/03100.htm


----------



## rdarrell (Aug 27, 2012)

Just so you'll know...I was not complaining about being denied posting of a link; I was just informing the original poster that I was unable to provide that information.


----------



## 60seagulls (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi all from Thailand
After one mounts a dw625 under the table can it be lifted (with tool) from the top of the table without getting under the table or taking out the insert plate? I am going to buy a big boy router and this seems to be a good one and available here in Thailand only other option is a Mikita. Very hard to get quality machines here. 
Just out of curiosity are there any other woodworkers here in Thailand???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, the Makita would be a better choice.


----------

